# [SOLVED] Trouble Sharing in Workgroup



## cd216513 (May 2, 2008)

My friend and I each have a laptop, and we wanted to share some files. We decided to use workgroup, so we set it up. My computer's name is Chriscom, and his is Jonslaptop. When in the workgroup on either computer, both computers can be seen. We want to send files from Chriscom to Jonslaptop, but Jonslaptop cannot access the shared folder. In the Workgroup, viewed on Jonslaptop, you can see Chriscom with a computer icon next to it. When the icon is clicked, the following error message appears:"\\Chriscom is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. Access Denied." How do I get around this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Trouble Sharing in Workgroup*

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## cd216513 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Trouble Sharing in Workgroup*

Ok, I created the file, and it has the registry icon and under the details it says registration entries. However, when I double click it, it just opens it in notepad. When I right click, it has the merge option and I tried it, but it just opened it in Notepad. Why won't it work?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Trouble Sharing in Workgroup*

Unzip and use the attached file and merge it with the registry.


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Trouble Sharing in Workgroup*

johnwill,

I have this same problem at work! Where/How did your discover this fix? It is really obscure and really frustrating.

Great fix.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Trouble Sharing in Workgroup*

It's a common issue with Windows, don't know how the setting gets set to restricted.


----------



## cd216513 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Trouble Sharing in Workgroup*

Ok, I fixed it up, I had to re-associate .reg files with the registry editor, for some reason they were only associated with notepad. I changed that, it asked me to merge, I agreed and then restarted. It now works perfectly and we can share the files! Thank you so much for your help, we really appreciate it!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Trouble Sharing in Workgroup*

No problem. :smile:


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank You, Johnwill - this also worked for me. I did have to use the file your provided though. 

When I created a file in Notepad (saved it as fixanon.reg, ALL FILES, ANSI) the message was "the file is not a registry script. You can only import binary registry files with the registry editor"

I looked at the file you provided and I looked at what I created in Notepad and they were the same - so I don't know what it didn't like about the Notepad file.

Anyway....thanks for having the file to share.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have no idea, I actually pasted that message into a notepad file, changed the extension, and zipped it to attach here. 

One issue that many people have is they have extensions of known files hidden, which complicates changing the extension on TXT files, since you have to be able to see the extension to change it.


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

OK - I found the issue...I transposed letters in the word "Version" - once I corrected that - it worked ok....so if one spells correctly - it should work correctly! :redface:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that probably confused REGEDIT. :grin:


----------



## whoswho (May 5, 2008)

Had the same issue. Thx for the fix. worked fine for me too


----------

